# Removal of stone from urethra/not by Cysto



## almag69 (Sep 3, 2014)

My urologist went in and removed from the tip of the penis/Urethra a stone with forceps and broke it up and removed it, it was not done by cysto and I am not finding a CPT code to use for this, any help please?


----------



## nateich (Sep 3, 2014)

Might just be an E/M....


----------



## almag69 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you, I was thinking that but was hoping for a code. That helps.


----------



## kjenkinstx21 (Sep 4, 2014)

Greetings! You might want to try removal of a foreign body from the urethra. I know there is a code for this. I don't have anything in front of me to look it up for you. Thank you!

Respectfully,
Kendra


----------

